# Sticky  ****READ THIS!!!! Note about posting For Sale or Want To Buy threads in this forum



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*This is not the place to post vehicles or gear for sale OR to post threads looking to buy parts/vehicles. Please continue to use to classifieds forums to make FS posts. *

I'd recommend using the following forums: 
Non-VW Cars For Sale (for your vehicles for sale)

Touareg Classifieds (for T-Reg vehicles for sale)

General Miscellaneous (for gear, parts, etc. for sale)
Thanks in advance, Brad


----------

